
Ask HN: What should I learn right now to keep my programming skills current? - barce
I just had my review and for the first time in a few years, I got 100% of my bonus. Learning Webpack and React helped a bit as well as getting more stuff done at the beginning of a sprint instead of the end. To keep my programming skills up to date, what else should I learn right now?
======
montbonnot
You should learn how to monetize your skills and avoid being judged or scored
by any employer. Your bonus could be much higher.

~~~
solipsism
I can't quite figure out what you are getting it. It sounded like you were
suggesting OP consider freelancing. But then you suggest his/her bonus could
be much higher.

How would one earn a very high bonus while not being judged or scored by any
employer?

------
tmaly
how about some more core Javascript

[https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-JS](https://github.com/getify/You-
Dont-Know-JS)

~~~
barce
Solid chapter on asynchrony! I really find the "Review" section at the end to
be useful and tying concepts together. Yeah, I need to learn more core
JavaScript.

------
augb
If you haven't done much on the backend (databases, web servers, server-side
web frameworks, etc.), then taking some time to familiarize yourself with what
is going on there might be worth it. Even if you don't end up doing any work
on the backend, you will have a better understanding of what is going on. I
would start with the technologies in use at your current company.

Edit: clarification

------
TurboHaskal
Tools are temporary, foundations are timeless.

------
jordansmith
You might be already doing this with your React/Webpack, but picking up some
ES6 might be a good thing to do.

I've slowly been adding some ES6 into my code and there are some really nice
things.

------
edimaudo
I concur with TurboHaskai, stop worrying about the next hot thing, focus on
building solid applications that are flexible, maintaining, user friendly and
solves a business problem.

------
ericnakagawa
Swift -- but not just on client side, Swift on server side.

------
eicnix
Functional Programming.

The language does't matter but learning the concepts challenges you to think
in different terms.

~~~
sova
I second that. Learn Clojure! =)

------
flippyhead
React

~~~
barce
How has React been for you? Have you had to rewrite a Rails or PHP app in
React?

------
hanniabu
Babel

